# Oberon Now Has Cases for the Oasis!



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

Small selection but they're here!

https://www.oberondesign.com/collections/kindle-oasis


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oberon makes really good quality products.

That said . . . . for me, the main value of the Oasis is the light weight. Putting it in an Oberon cover -- no matter how nice -- seems to defeat that. I would love it, though, if they made a slip case designed for it. But I don't want a cover that's basically meant to stay on all the time.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oberon makes really good quality products.
> 
> That said . . . . for me, the main value of the Oasis is the light weight. Putting it in an Oberon cover -- no matter how nice -- seems to defeat that. I would love it, though, if they made a slip case designed for it. But I don't want a cover that's basically meant to stay on all the time.


I'm in the same camp, Ann. I like that my Kindle PW is lightweight and I really don't like reading on it while it is in the cover. The cover adds way too much weight to it.

That being said, I really liked those Oasis dragon covers! Maybe in the future when I feel I have money to burn.


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm just the oposite and am happy as a clam that Oberon Design is now making covers for the original and New Oasis


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

I received my Oberon Oasis 2 cover (Paisley design, Orchid color). See my avatar for a photo (sorry for the quality). I’m quite impressed with it. Yes, it’s heavier than my Moko cover; but I find the combination to be a nice size and weight. Please note, I did not like reading the Oasis without a cover. My only disappointment is the limited design options available for the Oasis, although I quite like the paisley. My favorite Oberon designs are Celtic Hounds, Roof of Heaven, and Da Vinci. Maybe they will be available in the future?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

kschles said:


> I received my Oberon Oasis 2 cover (Paisley design, Orchid color). See my avatar for a photo (sorry for the quality). I'm quite impressed with it. Yes, it's heavier than my Moko cover; but I find the combination to be a nice size and weight. Please note, I did not like reading the Oasis without a cover. My only disappointment is the limited design options available for the Oasis, although I quite like the paisley. My favorite Oberon designs are Celtic Hounds, Roof of Heaven, and Da Vinci. Maybe they will be available in the future?


If you go to their website, you can actually request a custom cover for an additional fee. I wanted the cloud dragon design but in black, which isn't offered, but was able to order it anyway with the custom option . Glad you love your cover, I'm impatiently waiting for mine


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Neo said:


> If you go to their website, you can actually request a custom cover for an additional fee. I wanted the cloud dragon design but in black, which isn't offered, but was able to order it anyway with the custom option . Glad you love your cover, I'm impatiently waiting for mine


Thanks so much for the information. Checked out their website. Oberon only offers custom orders with regard to colors and buttons. Makes sense, since new designs in a certain size probably take a lot of work. Sent them an email about the possibility of other designs for the Oasis covers. Expect a non-commital reply, but will report if they say anything substantive. Let us all know what you think of your cover when you get it.


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

I have the paisely in red, and other than the top and bottom right corners being a bit "burned", I like the cover a lot.  I do wish the inside cover had a pocket as have the other ereader covers ...


----------



## DebraN (May 16, 2018)

Warning to those with the first generation Oasis:  i just received the Oberon cover for my Oasis and it does not fit well. The cover is too big and the elastic bands that hold the device in place barely cover the corners. Before ordering make sure to look at all the pictures in Oberon’s photo gallery. The 1st generation cover does not fit like the 2nd generation. I am in touch with Oberon currently and will let you know how that goes.


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

They don't have my favorite design so I passed on ordering. It's a shame they will only offer a tiny selection.


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

I so wanted an Oberon for my Oasis, was soo happy they started making them BUT then I realised how they were making them AND became very disappointed. No matter how much logic I put to it, my emotions won't change. LOL

They are essentially using exactly the same templates? that the other covers use but are cut smaller to fit the Oasis, which means for someone like me who LOVES the Dragonfly Pond, it's not going to happen because it cuts out too much of the design.

I've had the red paisley on my KK since they came out, I really do love the feeling that it's not going to slip away when I'm holding it. I just can't bring myself to buy another paisley when I was looking forward to something different.



GirlFriday said:


> They don't have my favorite design so I passed on ordering. It's a shame they will only offer a tiny selection.


----------

